# Sheepshead??



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone been out lately to Sikes or the maritime park? Have some free time this weekend and want to possibly get out to try and do some sheepshead fishing but would love a report if anyone has one from recently?


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

All the piers are catching them now you got to get live shrimp or fiddlers.Lots of fish in the pass you just got to get that descend day now.They us know how you did.I got grand kids soccer and volleyball this weekend.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

It seems a little early for them to be that far into the pass and at the pier, I thought that was more towards March but I guess with all this warm water and weather everything is happening earlier. I mean we did see a long come up in january


----------

